# Propane Hand Foggers



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

So what's the general consensus of these propane hand foggers? Good, bad, indifferent? Looking for another type of application primarily for mosquitos and/or other insects. Possible perimeter/whole lawn application of concentrated insecticides?

I don't know a lot about these, so figured I'd ask here and see what ya'll thought. I know the backpack/gas blower foggers are pretty well received, but I'm not looking to invest another $400+ for one.

Just ordered a Flowzone backpack sprayer, because I missed my battery backpack sprayer. So I'll be using that too.. but figured for the price of the hand held propane foggers - maybe it's worth something to have on hand.

Thoughts?


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

OK for small areas, very tiresome for larger ones. It's designed to fog your patio before a party. The fogging liquid kills instantly but only lasts a few hours. If you want longer term results, you'll need to spike it.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

desirous said:


> OK for small areas, very tiresome for larger ones. It's designed to fog your patio before a party. The fogging liquid kills instantly but only lasts a few hours. If you want longer term results, you'll need to spike it.


Ok, so it's still better to do general spray on a monthly basis then to add a propane fogger to the tool shed. I don't have a mosquito problem now, but I've been spraying for them all spring long.


----------

